# Reptile Man Makeup



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a reptilian man that I created. He is a one piece prosthetic which I sculpted, molded, ran in foam latex and applied to the actor. The actor had a full head of fluffy hair, so I slicked it back, applied a bald cap and then the prosthetic. Took about two hours to complete. I like how it came out, really weird and surreal! Also kind of reminds me of Mario Brothers...LOL


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Amazing! I haven't played in foam latex yet, but it looks like a bunch of fun!! Your work is so awesome!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. This is also really cool.


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

remylass said:


> Wow. This is also really cool.


Thank you!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

hauntedkimmy said:


> Amazing! I haven't played in foam latex yet, but it looks like a bunch of fun!! Your work is so awesome!!!


Foam latex is great! Thank you!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Very cool!


Thanks! :devil:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the color, ridges and the thorny quality of the look. Right out of some desert planet! It looks real.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Makes me want crab for dinner...


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> I love the color, ridges and the thorny quality of the look. Right out of some desert planet! It looks real.


Thanks! I think this was the third one I had ever done.


----------

